# F1 Labradoodle Coat



## Rickyminator (Apr 10, 2020)

We got Ella a couple weeks ago she’s currently 13 Weeks old and 12lb she’s supposed to be a mini lol, I think she’s taking the lab characteristics a little more. Now my question is what type of coat do you guys think this girl will be?


----------



## Rickyminator (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## jiminton40 (Feb 15, 2021)

Wow, your pup looks just like ours. He's 13 weeks and has the same coat. Have any updated pics months down the road? Also, does she shed much? Ours is shedding right now but hoping it will slow in time!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The original poster hasn't been here for nine months so you won't get a response. You might have better luck starting a new thread so active members will see it.


----------

